# Fish sick or just stressed? Help!



## fish123fish123 (Apr 8, 2017)

Background: Have had 37 gallon tank for couple years. Only a plecostomus in there for last 6-12 months. Water at 75 F. A month ago added couple of Molys and 3 platys. Week later added 6 small neon tetras. At time added tetras noticed 6 baby fry so got little net covered box to put fry in. All but 1 fry was dead by today and noticed more fry in tank, caught 8 and so now have 9 fry. Had 1 platy die and replaced over the last week. One tetra that was replaced yesterday was dead today. Water test at store and at home shows everything good.
Black Moly and a couple of the Platys have been sitting around. They will move and swim good when fed and off and on. Pleco has been Much more active since adding the fish and has even got into the fry box once. He is hiding now (usually hides) so can't get a good look at him if he is sick or just back to his normal self.
Black moly looks like has white spots on it. Took pictures to pet store and they were not sure but thought it might be ick. Got green treatment but have not used it yet. Did 25% water change and added about 2 Tablespoons of Aquarium salt and raised temp to 77 F so far (last 2.5 hours), slowly on way to 80 F. also dropped water level a couple inches to get more agitation and air bubbles from filter water return. Changed filter to just white filter (no carbon).
Questions:
1) Do I add the green treatment? 
2) How much salt to add?
3) If add the green treatment, how much so I do not kill the fry?
4) Any other advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello, welcome to the forum. To answer your questions, please refer below:

1) Give the salt, elevated temp, and water agitation a chance first. Do frequent water changes;
2) Every time you add fresh water, add new salt. Follow directions on box for disease treatment;
3) See above;
4) a.) DO NOT ADD ANY MORE FISH. You are just compounding the issues by bringing new fish into the tank. They could come in with other diseases like fungus and internal parasites which will only compound the issues you are currently having. Wait for the tank to stabilize and all diseases to be treated before you replace any fish.
b.) Since you mixed male and female livebearers, get ready for a LOT of fry. I would consider getting a second tank for a grow-out tank for your fry, and see if you can line up some friends/family/forum members to sell/give the fry to once they're older. Alternatively, you could use the second tank to separate the males from the females, but even so you will still have some fry for awhile, as female livebearers are able to store sperm for months.
c.) Invest in a good water test kit. I use the API Master Freshwater Test Kit. Firstly, it's a liquid titration test kit, so it's much more accurate than the pet store tests, as they use the Litmus test strips and a lot of pet store employees do not have fish-specific training or expertise. Secondly, the liquid test kits last forever (200+ tests), so even though the up-front cost is prohibitive ($35, I think), it's a much better bang-for-your-buck in the long run.
d.) If you aren't doing so already, get some tap water conditioner, a.k.a. dechlorinator, and add it to the fresh water whenever doing a water change. It'll help keep your fish happy and healthy, as some water companies treat their tap water with chlorine/chloramine and it's harmful to fish.

Best of luck!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is green treatment? I am going to bet the ammonia spiked and that is the stressor. A liquid test would be much more reliable than a strip, and just as easy to use.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Are there any white spots on any other fish? If so, it is a good chance you have ICH. The green treatment I am assuming is Malachite Green. Just go by the instructions and it will be safe for the fry. Google ICH so you can get to know the process of it's life cycle, that will help with your treatment.


----------

